# One million people saw a picture I took today



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One million views by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

One million people saw a photograph today that yours truly took. Shanghai Metro, one of the biggest local newspapers, printing one million copies a day, published an interview with my wife about her art and fashion. And she selected a picture that I took of her as illustration.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

:tiphat:

Wow! How fantastic for you and your beautiful wife.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Good for you Art Rock, I knew you had photographic talent the first time I saw some of your photos you posted a while back. Congratulations. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations! Although it's past a million now . . .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, make that a million and 1. 

Wow! That's a huge accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Way to go Art Rock! - congratulations .


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> One million views by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr
> 
> One million people saw a photograph today that yours truly took. Shanghai Metro, one of the biggest local newspapers, printing one million copies a day, published an interview with my wife about her art and fashion. And she selected a picture that I took of her as illustration.


That's really neat!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

What a gorgeous wife you have, congrats.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, beautiful wife, Art Rock; you guys are a talented couple.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, that is great.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

She is beautiful! The photo is like a painting, a work of art.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> One million views by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr
> 
> One million people saw a photograph today that yours truly took. Shanghai Metro, one of the biggest local newspapers, printing one million copies a day, published an interview with my wife about her art and fashion. And she selected a picture that I took of her as illustration.


Thank you *Art Rock* I'm glad you shared this it puts things into perspective, I feel quite small now.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Blame it on the vodka, blame on the Hennie...truly, tho, congrats...always nice to have your work seen!


----------

